# Adopted an Old Man



## SamB (Oct 6, 2012)

Rescued from the Devore Animal Shelter on 09/25/2012 - this big boy was found in Big Bear (seems odd because of the weather up there)

We adopted him on 10/05/2012 from the CTTC IE Chapter meeting.



























CTTC estimates his age to be between 50-70 years old














Some weird indentations on his shell



























What do you all think about his age?

Also any thoughts or ideas on the indentations on his shell?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 6, 2012)

Hes awesome. Congrats. definitely has the very old aged look on his shell. Id say he is quite old, the growth rings are staring to smooth out a bit.


----------



## SamB (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't believe how big and upturned his Gular horn is LOL none of our others are that big


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 6, 2012)

He is definitely old, pretty neat looking. Curious what the indents are on the top of his shell. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 6, 2012)

I got nothing to say but Congratulations on the new addition! I love hearing about older torts getting good homes.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 6, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, that's so cool--he's huge!! What's the orange sticker under his shell by his back leg?


----------



## SamB (Oct 6, 2012)

The orange sticker is his tag from the dept of wildlife. All our CDT's have them now


----------



## dmmj (Oct 6, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Wow, that's so cool--he's huge!! What's the orange sticker under his shell by his back leg?


That should be the permit, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## SamB (Oct 6, 2012)

Correct


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, those eyes are just so captivating!


----------



## SamB (Oct 8, 2012)

Well thank you everyone for the Congratulations. Always fun to have a new addition to the family.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you know if he was a LTC or a new turned in tortoise. I highly doubt he was CB, but it is possible.


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love it's eyes, so intelligent looking!


----------



## SamB (Oct 8, 2012)

Dmmj - no clue, devore animal shelter knew nothing about him except he was picked up in snowy big bear california


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2012)

What a fantastic tort....I would absolutely say he was wild once upon a time....however, those indents are not uncommon---seasonal factors that affect food and water intake can have an affect on them...also, if this guy has survived for who knows how long in a wetter environment he likely has gone through some shell rot issues (while uncommon for this species, it can be afflicted nonetheless if in the incorrect environment, you know?)

I would seriously consider having that gular trimmed (at least the main loop up that it is doing, I bet he would greatly appreciate being able to readily eat on a forward motion vs a side to side position) ONLY if you have a reliable and well versed vet at hand--one that you TOTALLY trust by first hand experience....

Great take in for sure...


----------



## kathyth (Oct 10, 2012)

I am so happy for the tortoise and you!
You have changed the course of his sweet life
I also love his eyes!
He is a fine looking guy!


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats. Very cool to see the old ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------

